# Michigan Mud & Sand Drag Nationals 2012 June 16th



## Us27Motorsports+Trailers (Oct 29, 2009)

Motorsports & Trailers Presents3rd Annual Michigan Mud & Sand Drag Nationals 
This Event is for ATVs & Side X Sides ONLY 
We will feature Sand Drags, Mud Bogs & Obstacle Course. Our Mud Bog pit and Obstacle course will be redesigned to make it easier for everyone this year 
Saturday June 16th Racing starts @ 11am 
Pits open 6am Saturday morning 
REGISTRATION is from 6am to 9am Saturday morning, there will be a 25.00 late fee for anyone we can get in who shows up after 9am to register, Its just to hard to get everything ready to race by 11am when so many show up at the last minute 
Watch for Class list and Rules On websites below 
We are working a JR class for the Sand Drags watch the website for more details. 
5 bucks for general admission & kids 12 & under are free 
Vendor Space available  Call Robert @ 989-224-8874 
Free Camping Friday Night & Saturday night 
Big Bon Fire & DJ on Saturday 
Food concessions will be available all day on Saturday 
Any questions call Fred Grove @ 517-204-4944 
Watch for more details on us27motorsports.com or mxrracing.com 
LOCATED: 5301 N US127 HWY,St Johns, MI, 48879


----------

